# [UPDATE 2] Download SevenVG RC Theme with Superbar for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 17, 2009)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Windows%207/Windows7logo.png

As you all know "*SevenVG*" is the first Windows 7 look-a-like theme for XP and almost all other themes are based on it.

Today I'm very pleased to announce a new update for this theme. This theme has been updated to match with the latest Windows 7 build 7057.

It contains lots of new resources and bug fixes:


A Brand *New "Basic" Style* on Demand
*New Light-grey Shellstyle* Matching with 7057 Build
*New Start ORB* from 7057 Build
New Big Titlebar Buttons in Windows
New Smooth Taskbar Buttons with Different Highlights
New Menubar Color
New Quick Launch Toolbar Resources
New Startmenu Separators
New Hide Inactive Icons Resources
New Taskbar Unlock Gripper
New Left &amp; Right Taskbar Resources
And Lots of Bug Fixes

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/SevenVG_RC_Theme_Thumb.png

*Download Link*

*How to Instructions*


----------



## axxo (Mar 17, 2009)

I was expecting a dark grey title bar in place of classic old blue ones.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3541/3363293906_445ef96ac2.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ Since Windows 7 by default shows that light blue titlebar, I used the same in this theme to make it look-like 7.


----------

